# Lake Sam Rayburn Guide



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking for a guide recommendation for bass in Sam Rayburn in October. Anyone have any personal experience they can pass on? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Steven Johnson is the best you could hope for.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

sgrem said:


> Steven Johnson is the best you could hope for.


http://www.off-the-hook-marketing.com/JohnstonFishing/Guide Serivce Home.htm


----------



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tommy Martin is one of the best. Great man been fishing forever. Also fun to be around.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Will Kirkpatrick he is a long time veteran guide of the lake.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Any idea if he guides for Crappie?



Bearkat73 said:


> Tommy Martin is one of the best. Great man been fishing forever. Also fun to be around.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn Atkinson is a well known guide on Rayburn for bass and crappie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Any idea if he guides for Crappie?


No sir I don't believe he does.


----------



## oldgambler (Mar 23, 2015)

Roy Sanford
409/698/8385
409/656/5520
He took 10 of us on a crappie trip we caught 10 limits
Very profesional and had 2 deck hands
$150 a person


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

oldgambler said:


> Roy Sanford
> 409/698/8385
> 409/656/5520
> He took 10 of us on a crappie trip we caught 10 limits
> ...


Roy Sanford has been fishing Rayburn for at least 40 years. Great fisherman regardless what species you are targeting. He guides for crappie I think primarily now but he is very good putting you on bass as well.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Roger Bacon Outdoors. I have used him several times, jam up guy


----------

